# asplundh chippers, any good



## wahlturfcare (Nov 23, 2008)

i've ben looking at a asplundh chipper(8-9'') and was wondering if they are really any good? I has the ford 3006 motor, just alittle rough and the radiator leaks. Do they have a website for them? By the way, it is a drum chipper.

Any opinions is appreciated


----------



## TDunk (Nov 24, 2008)

Your gonna play h#ll trying to get a 9" log into a chuck-n-duck. The opening right before the blades is 9.75 ", plus it's REALLY hard on the chipper trying to chip stuff that big. Those are more suited for 6" stuff. Pine you can get away with chipping 8" but in short lengths though. I have a Chipmore (same set-up). There simple, pretty light, and not much to go wrong. You can still get parts for the motors, knives are still avalible, and napa stocks the belts. If the rads. leaking, i'd prolly just take it to a radiator repair shop and see what they recomend.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Nov 24, 2008)

*chippers*

why do you call them chuck and duck? i've heard it before but never understood it. I plan on using it for odd jobs, suck as tree prunning jobs and cleanups more than anything. Do you think this is better than a disc chipper?


----------



## TDunk (Nov 24, 2008)

I've never ran a disc (although i just bought one) so i couldn't tell you wich is better. There called chuck-n-ducks because 1. If your throwing in say a maple limb with a bunch of branches on it, it'll suck it in so quick that if you don't "duck" out of the way you'll get a whippen you'll never forget. and 2. They tend to spit short pieces of wood back out at you. If you stand off to the side and just kind of "chuck" it in there, you'll usually be ok.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 24, 2008)

wahl turfcare said:


> why do you call them chuck and duck? i've heard it before but never understood it. I plan on using it for odd jobs, suck as tree planting jobs and cleanups more than anything. Do you think this is better than a disc chipper?



wate till its gets cold and you get wiped tom trees


----------



## wahlturfcare (Nov 28, 2008)

*asplundh*

Hey guys, i was wondering if anyone nkew if asplundh has a website or if anyone has a manual or wiring diagrams they wouldnt mid sharing.
I went ahead and bought the chipper as the deal was to good to pass up, but it needs alittle tlc to make it perfect.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 28, 2008)

wahlturfcare said:


> Hey guys, i was wondering if anyone nkew if asplundh has a website or if anyone has a manual or wiring diagrams they wouldnt mid sharing.
> I went ahead and bought the chipper as the deal was to good to pass up, but it needs alittle tlc to make it perfect.



Google altec they have what you need and yes they
are good chippers the most durable made imo. We call
them whoopazz chippers though down here
If you learn how to feed them and have the blades set
up correct the brush will disappear very quick. They
have some advantages and disadvantages but are good.
Feed from the side of feed table or as I do throw that puppy
in there. If it gets vines stuck in the table have a shove stick
handy to push it all through!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 29, 2008)

Where did you get the good deal?



I'll tell you what I tell all my newbies:

"Do you remember all those times you got away with something in your youth and never got a whoopin?"

Everyone says, "yes."

"Well, it is time to pay up!"


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 29, 2008)

Epp and when you learn to enjoy that mulberry whip
on the ear lobe at around 25 degrees you have become a master:Eye:


----------



## wahlturfcare (Nov 29, 2008)

*asplundh*

i bought it out of illinois from a tree company. it was one of his olderones that wasnt in use anymore.
i checked altecs website, but couldnt find anything on asplundh chippers, just altecs new chippers.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 30, 2008)

wahlturfcare said:


> i bought it out of illinois from a tree company. it was one of his olderones that wasnt in use anymore.
> i checked altecs website, but couldnt find anything on asplundh chippers, just altecs new chippers.



Where at in Illinois?


----------



## Aaron B (Nov 30, 2008)

I had one several years ago that was given to me because the clutch was destroyed in it. I ended up using a mid 1970's clutch out of a F600 with the 300-6cyl. I believe it was a 13" clutch, 1 3/8-10 spline. It was a good chipper after I got it running. Definately the most dangerous piece of equipment I've ever used. Like the others said, stand to the side. Also, I never used mine wearing gloves, didn't want anything catching that could pull me in. I never put anything bigger than about 3-4 inches in diameter through it as anything bigger is firewood.


----------



## oharatree (Nov 30, 2008)

I've got a 16 inch Wayne/FMC chuck and duck with a chrysler 318 in it and that thing is gentle as a lamb. It NEVER bogs down and sucks the brush through a bit slower than most chuck and ducks. I feed that thing 3 or 4 4" limbs at once and it doesnt blink. However, if those knives are the least bit dull or the anvil gets rounded over.........FORGET IT, it is useless. Good machine but parts are HARD to find for it.


----------



## chipdelia (Dec 1, 2008)

*Manuals*

If you Private Message me your e-mail, I will send you the manuals I have. I think its for a 1974.


----------



## dennisonvms (Dec 11, 2008)

*Asplundh chippers*

Absolute turds. They have been overworked with little or no maintenance. They are dangerous as well as harder to use physically. Parts are hard to come by locally and getting someone to work on them is nearly impossible. Disc chippers actually chip better than a drum chipper as far as unidormity of the chip. The feed wheel system saves you both effort and the fear of death that an old widowmaker gives you every time you get near it. Stick with a bandit or a vermeer. 9" Bandit will actually take a 9" log. A 12" Vermeer will actually take a 9" log. A 12" whisper, asplundh, altec, etc. will take a 4 or 5 inch log.


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 11, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> wate till its gets cold and you get wiped tom trees



I got hit on the ear on cold morning,apple tree limbs, I swear i thought i was going to pass out!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 11, 2008)

dennisonvms said:


> Absolute turds. They have been overworked with little or no maintenance. They are dangerous as well as harder to use physically. Parts are hard to come by locally and getting someone to work on them is nearly impossible. Disc chippers actually chip better than a drum chipper as far as unidormity of the chip. The feed wheel system saves you both effort and the fear of death that an old widowmaker gives you every time you get near it. Stick with a bandit or a vermeer. 9" Bandit will actually take a 9" log. A 12" Vermeer will actually take a 9" log. A 12" whisper, asplundh, altec, etc. will take a 4 or 5 inch log.



You are sadly mistaken the whisper is the most durable design
made and is a very effective chipper. The disk and slow fed chippers
are over rated pos that require way too much maintenance and costly
parts to keep going. They are also more dangerous by improper use
people using their foot to push the brush into the feeds have been chipped.
They will chip larger wood but anything over 6" is firewood any way

Oh and parts are much easier to get locally the 300 6 ford
has been around for years so wtf?


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Dec 11, 2008)

A chuck & duck chipper may scratch you up a bit, but i have NEVER heard of someone being pulled all the way through one.


----------

